# ...suggestions for 11-22 M filters (55mm) are...



## josephandrews222 (Aug 8, 2013)

...welcome!

I think a plain uv filter for (mainly) protection will suit my needs for this lens...which appears to be a keeper. I don't think I will be using a hood.

Is there a resource for reputable lens filter reviews that I've missed? Can thirty dollars buy a filter that won't add or subtract anything much from the acquired image?


----------



## dottore (Aug 9, 2013)

I am very happy with excellent Cokin Pure Harmonie. See the description here:
http://www.cokin-filters.com/pure-harmonie/
BUT be aware that: 
(1) it is a very high quality filter, with very thin (but robust) metal frame, thus it is NOT cheap. I bought mine from "foto-tip" eBay seller for around $50 (incl. shipping), fast delivery. You can also get polarizer or neutral grey in the same series.
(2) because the metal frame is very thin (which is necessary for such extra wide angle lens) the original Canon lens cap needs precision to place it. It still fits and holds, but I added a lens cap leash ($1) to prevent loosing it. I will look for different lens cap which fits over the lens barrel.
Be careful with trying to buy the original EW-60E lens hood. Some places advertise them, but I had to cancel my orders twice as they had no stock. It appears that from whatever reason Canon delayed release of this hood (?!). It appears to me that with the EW-60E hood one should be able to use the original lens cap, possibly with a bit of insulation tape around the cap to allow "soft push" into the lens hood. I will try that later, if/when I manage to get the hood. 
Hope this helps a bit. Excellent lens, BTW, I actually bought EOS-M because of this lens!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2013)

B+W XS-Pro Nano UV or Clear, ~$50 from B&H.


----------



## Act444 (Aug 9, 2013)

Just ordered a 55mm Hoya HMC filter for mine, that should do the trick.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist--I enjoy your posts, especially those pertaining to the M.

Care to comment on this one?

http://www.myphotoaccessory.com/blog/2010/12/compare-difference-bw-f-pro-xs-pro-uv-lens-filters/

...are there special considerations using UWAngle lenses with the M?

I really enjoy playing with the M...it is easy to see the bright future for mirrorless once the AF problems are addressed.

I can see using the 11-22/M combo on family vacations a lot...in place of 5DMIII/17-40...

Thoughts?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 10, 2013)

josephandrews222 said:


> neuroanatomist--I enjoy your posts, especially those pertaining to the M.
> 
> Care to comment on this one?
> 
> ...



Thanks!

There are some errors in that linked article, notably that the XS-Pro mount is brass and the F-Pro is alloy - they're both brass (all of B+W's mounts are brass, except for the Slim CPL which is aluminum).

The concern with a filter on a UWA lens is vignetting. But that doesn't mean you _need_ an XS-Pro. The 16-35L II can take an F-Pro filter, the EF-S 10-22mm can take an F-Pro with an XS-Pro stacked on it without extra vignetting. No idea about the EF-M 11-22. Still, the XS-Pro are nice - I'd be inclined to get one for the 11-22 as a protection filter. 

The other issue with UWA lenses is when you use a CPL, you get uneven polarization that gives uneven shading of the sky.


----------

